# Venison dry beef



## buzzy (Feb 17, 2022)

I’ve been making this for years using Bearcarvers step by step recipe. Never looked farther because this is spot on for me & family.
Thank you Bearcarver.
I figured we all have seen enough pics of brining & bagging. So I took this pic at 120 IT & before the rain comes. Taking to 158 IT. The top 2 pieces are beef gave to me from local farm boy. Not right cut for dry beef but trying anyway because that is what he wanted.  Has quite a bit of marbling. This is my Smoke Hollow that I bought in 07. Not a set & forget but works great for me with a few mods. 







Thanks for looking.


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 17, 2022)

Beautiful!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 17, 2022)

That color is insane. Nice work bud


----------



## buzzy (Feb 17, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!


TNJAKE said:


> That color is insane. Nice work bud


Thanks! Forgot to say I used a chunk of hickory for smoke.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 17, 2022)

b, Nice job,  looks awesome !


----------



## buzzy (Feb 17, 2022)

crazymoon said:


> b, Nice job,  looks awesome !


Thanks  cm


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 17, 2022)

Looking good! And Bears recipes won't let you down...good stuff!

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 17, 2022)

Looks great and I agree on Bears method . I've started adding some reaper powder I got from Richie.  Warms it up real nice .


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 18, 2022)

buzzy said:


> I’ve been making this for years using Bearcarvers step by step recipe. Never looked farther because this is spot on for me & family.
> Thank you Bearcarver.
> I figured we all have seen enough pics of brining & bagging. So I took this pic at 120 IT & before the rain comes. Taking to 158 IT. The top 2 pieces are beef gave to me from local farm boy. Not right cut for dry beef but trying anyway because that is what he wanted.  Has quite a bit of marbling. This is my Smoke Hollow that I bought in 07. Not a set & forget but works great for me with a few mods.
> View attachment 526070
> ...




Looks Perfect, Buzzy!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## buzzy (Feb 18, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Perfect, Buzzy!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear. Owe it all to you. The gasser takes around 15 hours to get to temp. With the needle valve it takes quite a few adjustments to get right temp but always comes out great after a few days rest in frig.


----------

